# Where to buy furniture in London



## Mustangr (Mar 31, 2011)

My wife and I are relocating to the Ealing area of London and we need to buy a lot of furniture. Can anyone recommend a place to get good upscale quality furniture without breaking the bank? (or without mentioning IKEA.....)


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Mustangr said:


> My wife and I are relocating to the Ealing area of London and we need to buy a lot of furniture. Can anyone recommend a place to get good upscale quality furniture without breaking the bank? (or without mentioning IKEA.....)


For quality furniture, look at:
Heal's | The home of modern designer and contemporary furniture, lighting and home accessories
Buy designer clothes, home and beauty brands from House of Fraser
John Lewis | Furniture, TVs, Men's & Women's Clothing, Toys & More


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

There are many charity shops which now sell 2nd hand good quality furniture, some antique, also scour local papers for absolute bargains.


----------



## Jen_21 (Apr 30, 2009)

eBay and arrange a local pick up. Tesco direct also do some nice items. Laura Ashley and Next do but can be expensive. I wouldnt recommend Argos at all!!!!
Flea markets and auctions as well as second hand and charity shops provided you can transport it home!!


----------



## MarkT. (Feb 23, 2013)

*Exclusive quality furniture*

Hi.
You should check at perfectwooddesig. Just find it on google.
They have many furniture on stock and delivery and installation is free!
Easy like that!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Jen_21 said:


> eBay and arrange a local pick up. Tesco direct also do some nice items. Laura Ashley and Next do but can be expensive. I wouldnt recommend Argos at all!!!!
> Flea markets and auctions as well as second hand and charity shops provided you can transport it home!!


Argos is good for every day stuff that doesn't need to be top notch... i.e. household stuff that you might buy at Target back in the USA. 

I bought a hair dryer and a flat iron (both name brand models) that I'm totally happy with. I've also bought a basic coffee maker (think hotel room quality that makes more than just 2 cups at a time)... while it's nothing to write home about (no automatic shut off and no clock/timer and is 95% plastic), it does what it was designed to do and until we can get our Tassimo replaced, it's an inexpensive substitute.

Ed and I had our wedding list through John Lewis, and I've been happy with their selection and service (they're my shop of choice... I'm a knitter and love their habedashery/crafts department).

Debenhams is not bad either, as is House of Fraser.

I don't recommend British Home Stores (abbreviated to BHS in their signage on the high street)... their Oxford Street (London) location looked cluttered and dusty (a poor reflection on the departmental manager) and scared me with the overal decore (dark and cramped looking).


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

MarkT. said:


> Hi.
> You should check at perfectwooddesig. Just find it on google.
> They have many furniture on stock and delivery and installation is free!
> Easy like that!





WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Argos is good for every day stuff that doesn't need to be top notch... i.e. household stuff that you might buy at Target back in the USA.
> 
> I bought a hair dryer and a flat iron (both name brand models) that I'm totally happy with. I've also bought a basic coffee maker (think hotel room quality that makes more than just 2 cups at a time)... while it's nothing to write home about (no automatic shut off and no clock/timer and is 95% plastic), it does what it was designed to do and until we can get our Tassimo replaced, it's an inexpensive substitute.
> 
> ...


This thread is 2 years old. I'm sure the OP has sorted it out.


----------

